# Nile Cruise



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking to fly my Dad and Step Mum over in Feb for the 4 of us to do a Nile Cruise (Luxor - Aswan) and then stay a few days in Aswan.

Does anyone have any recommendations for:-
- Travel Agents
- Nile Boats (the good ones)
- hotels in Aswan (nice ones - but not OTT)

Thanks

Adrian


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm looking to fly my Dad and Step Mum over in Feb for the 4 of us to do a Nile Cruise (Luxor - Aswan) and then stay a few days in Aswan.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for:-
> - Travel Agents
> ...


Hi Lanason :wave:

I can recommend the cruise with Thomas Cook, I was staying on the Terramar, it's a small boat but very nice, it's in their 'Style' brochure, I think they class it as their delux boat, I noticed it had 100% marks for everything food/accomodation/rooms etc. There's only 20 suites on board so not over crowded. The tours were excellent always back on the boat for lunch 1.30 everyday, so you have all afternoon to relax. Not a great deal of evening entertainment, but it is there every other night if you want it, and it really was a good laugh!! I can highly recommend it 

Don't know much about hotels in Aswan caus the boat was my hotel. But if you want to know anymore about the cruise just PM me.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Contact the Sonesta Hotel in Heliopolis - they have their own boats, and I am told they are excellent... You may also get a better deal going directly. Contact Hotel P.R.


----------

